
Show HN: Gigalixir: A PaaS for Elixir Apps - jesses
https://www.gigalixir.com/
======
tarr11
Pretty cool! For anyone else that had this question, here is how this is
different than heroku, which is usually my first choice for this kind of
thing.

[http://gigalixir.readthedocs.io/en/latest/main.html#how-
is-g...](http://gigalixir.readthedocs.io/en/latest/main.html#how-is-gigalixir-
different-from-heroku-and-deis-workflow)

~~~
jesses
Thanks for the link! There's also a feature comparison table here.

[http://gigalixir.readthedocs.io/en/latest/main.html#gigalixi...](http://gigalixir.readthedocs.io/en/latest/main.html#gigalixir-
heroku-feature-comparison)

------
jesses
Hey Hacker News,

I've been working on this for the last 6 months or so to try and help spread
Elixir. Deployment is probably the top complaint when it comes to choosing
Elixir so I'm trying to make that easier. Please let me know what you think!

